# Please reccomend rear and front racks for a frame with no rack mounts.



## ascarlarkinyar (Apr 24, 2012)

the frame i have is perfect for my next project, only it lacks rack mounts. going to a frame that has mounts that i can afford right now will be too heavy for my needs.

thx


----------



## Harryonaspot (Oct 5, 2004)

*Google old man mountain*

Their racks fit almost anything.


----------



## broz (Feb 3, 2007)

revelate designs seat bag?


----------



## ascarlarkinyar (Apr 24, 2012)

yes great racks, but my frame has no canti mounts.


----------



## ascarlarkinyar (Apr 24, 2012)

unless i can use these instead????

oldmanmountain: 3/4 inch OMM Band Clamp one pair


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

ascarlarkinyar said:


> unless i can use these instead????
> 
> oldmanmountain: 3/4 inch OMM Band Clamp one pair


Yes and you can get the exact same thing-same quality and all from any hardware store for far less. Like a dollar or two.

I guarantee also that as long as you tighten them completely, and re tighten after breaking in, they will work just as well as mounts. Even with heavy loads.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Salsa, Sunlite, and Electra make seatpost clamps with rack mounts, and Tubus makes a QR adapter for their racks. Axiom also makes a rack that will work without mounts. 

I'd also a consider seat/ bar bag. They work well and can't cost much more then a retrofit.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tour rack | Top | Freeload

Freeload racks are specifically designed for this and work great.

The band clamps also work pretty well. I've had one fail on me in the past after 2 years of wet, heavy usage. The rubber cracked and the racks moved around a lot. The issue could be avoided by inspecting the rubber prior to going on the trip. The other thing to do is tape the frame 1" above and below the clamp mount (this also applies to Freeload racks) to protect the frame and clearcoat.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

hunter006 said:


> Tour rack | Top | Freeload
> 
> Freeload racks are specifically designed for this and work great.


Freeload racks are now part of the Thule Pack n' Pedal range of products. Haven't been able to locate where they being sold so if anyone knows ...

Andrew


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't have a rear rack on my Giant XTC 2 but I have fitted a Tubus Swing on the front. I am yet to use it in anger so no experience to share. Still it may be something to consider.










More photos of the install are available on Picasa.

Andrew


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

So few details in your question.
I don't see how anyone can offer a good answer for the proper racks without knowing what when where how. 
Are you bike packing a concrete bike path, dirt road, singletrack in the mtns? What kind of bike are you building? 
Will you be racing or camping out for multi weeks?


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

SingleTrackLovr said:


> Will you be racing or camping out for multi weeks?


What sort of racing would require racks?

I assume given that the post was made in Bikepacking and Expedition that the OP wanted the racks for bikepacking and/or expedition riding.

That said more details would be of value.

Andrew


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Aushiker said:


> Freeload racks are now part of the Thule Pack n' Pedal range of products. Haven't been able to locate where they being sold so if anyone knows ...
> 
> Andrew


Universal Cycles -- Product Search - 5 Products


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

mtbxplorer said:


> Universal Cycles -- Product Search - 5 Products


Thankyou.

Andrew


----------



## ascarlarkinyar (Apr 24, 2012)

SingleTrackLovr said:


> So few details in your question.
> I don't see how anyone can offer a good answer for the proper racks without knowing what when where how.
> Are you bike packing a concrete bike path, dirt road, singletrack in the mtns? What kind of bike are you building?
> Will you be racing or camping out for multi weeks?


they will be going on a bike that will be a commuter, a bike camping mule and self supported endurance racing.

the freeload rack looks like a great choice so far. being able to switch them to a different bike easily is a huge bonus. the only draw back is the front rack is not able to be used as a lowrider. i have gotten use to having my front weight lower and i like it for long heavy road tours. the mountain biking stuff is fine wear they have it. too low and your bag snags on rocks.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

Aushiker said:


> What sort of racing would require racks?
> 
> Andrew


The 500 mile Colorado Trail Race comes to mind. Multiday trail racing has become quite popular. Requiring better gear than the old panniers and wire racks.

Colorado Trail Race


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

SingleTrackLovr said:


> The 500 mile Colorado Trail Race comes to mind. Multiday trail racing has become quite popular. Requiring better gear than the old panniers and wire racks.
> 
> Colorado Trail Race


Sounds interesting. I haven't come across this sort of racing here. We have multi-day races but generally they are supported (i.e., gear carried for you).

Andrew


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Depending on what kind of pack/bags you're using the Carradice Bagman 2 could be useful to you. These are meant for the classic style saddle bags but it could work for others as well.


----------



## Tanglefist (May 3, 2012)

If you want a cheaper option, Blackburn do one called the 'disk-compatible EX-1' which is decent. You'll need p-clips if you don't have the necessary bolt holes. It's also about half the weight of the old man mountain "Sherpa" rack.


----------



## bicyclenomad (May 27, 2012)

Harryonaspot said:


> Their racks fit almost anything.


Wife rode dirt-roads/off-road from Guatemala to Mendoza (Argentina) with a set of OMM Sherpa disc-compatible rear racks (onto seat-stay clamps). No issues - as another has commented, re-tighten the clamps after a few hours use. Agree that a DIY alternative to the clamps would be easy.


----------

